
The Efficacy of Deepfakes - Icyphox
https://icyphox.sh/blog/efficacy-deepfakes
======
eddieoz
A candidate used deepfake during an election on India:
[https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/jgedjb/the-first-use-
of-d...](https://www.vice.com/en_in/article/jgedjb/the-first-use-of-deepfakes-
in-indian-election-by-bjp)

Was it positive?

